# Would it be weird to wear a hoodie with cat ears on it?



## nekosync (Jun 21, 2014)

Spoiler: hoodies like these:





















I'm not gonna do peace signs all the time if I do wear it.. lol


I'm not trying to be a weaboo or anything, I just adore cats (as if you guys can't tell).

BTW, I'm 13 years old, so I guess it won't be too childish for me...?


----------



## Mariah (Jun 21, 2014)

Yeah....don't wear that.


----------



## Kildor (Jun 21, 2014)

I don't see anything wrong about it.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 21, 2014)

If you have to ask, _don't_ wear it. 

:|


----------



## Naiad (Jun 21, 2014)

Kildor said:


> I don't see anything wrong about it.



I agree. As long as you don't make a big show out of wearing a cat hoodie, (Y'know, making cat noises and bothering people on the street.) I don't see anything wrong with wearing one 

On a side note, I'm really excited for AxentWear.

I personally believe the first and the third are the best ^^


----------



## Kildor (Jun 21, 2014)

Just saw the other pictures. Maybe not.

- - - Post Merge - - -
It's fine as long as the hoodies don't look like the ones after the first picture.


----------



## nekosync (Jun 21, 2014)

Lafiel Nightray said:


> I agree. As long as you don't make a big show out of wearing a cat hoodie, (Y'know, *making cat noises and bothering people on the street.)* I don't see anything wrong with wearing one
> 
> On a side note, I'm really excited for AxentWear.
> 
> I personally believe the first and the third are the best ^^


Of course not, lol

I also agree with your opinion about the 1st and 3rd; if I were to get a hoodie with cat ears, I'd probably get something like those.

I'm not a fan of the others, I was just posting them to give a general idea.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 21, 2014)

I think its kinda cute ( ^ω^ )
But you really shouldn't care what other people think about your outfit too much. If you like it, get it. Wear what makes you feel happy and comfortable, not what others want you to wear. Clothes are meant to express your style, not anyone elses.


----------



## Darumy (Jun 21, 2014)

Weird- yes. Should you? Sure.


Even if you were a weaboo, just wear whatever you want haha! Wear a barrel suit at risk of getting arrested.

I have a white fuzzy hoodie with bear ears. People say it's cute. They could be lying but oh well. It is cute.


----------



## Mariah (Jun 21, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> I think its kinda cute ( ^ω^ )
> But you really shouldn't care what other people think about your outfit too much. If you like it, get it. Wear what makes you feel happy and comfortable, not what others want you to wear. Clothes are meant to express your style, not anyone elses.



No, you should care a lot about what people think of your clothes. Dress to impress.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 21, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> I think its kinda cute ( ^ω^ )
> But you really shouldn't care what other people think about your outfit too much. If you like it, get it. Wear what makes you feel happy and comfortable, not what others want you to wear. Clothes are meant to express your style, not anyone elses.



But- she's obviously not comfortable with it or she wouldn't be asking a bunch of random people on the internet whether she should wear something or not, and there's no way she's going to get a definitive answer. 

OP, on that note- wear the thing or don't. If it's something you're iffy on- give the idea a break and come back to it later.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 21, 2014)

Mariah said:


> No, you should care a lot about what people think of your clothes. Dress to impress.



Well i'm not saying how you look doesn't matter, but if you spend your whole life trying to impress others and changing yourself while you yourself aren't happy it just seems like a sad life. What makes me feel confident personally is wearing what i like and feeling comfortable in it. I really don't think i should really care what other people think of how i look as long as i'm enjoying myself. What about impressing yourself?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 21, 2014)

NO DONT LISTEN TO MARIAH GURL DONT CARE ABOUT WHAT THOSE PEOPLE OUT THERE GONNA THINK IMPRESS YOURSELF AND GO FORI IT NEVER LISTEN TO SOME PEOPLE ON TBTBBTBBTT (COUGH MY MOM COUGH)


----------



## Mariah (Jun 21, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Well i'm not saying how you look doesn't matter, but if you spend your whole life trying to impress others and changing yourself while you yourself aren't happy it just seems like a sad life. What makes me feel confident personally is wearing what i like and feeling comfortable in it. I really don't think i should really care what other people think of how i look as long as i'm enjoying myself. What about impressing yourself?


I'm sure you're capable of finding clothes that you like that don't look ridiculous.


----------



## Lassy (Jun 21, 2014)

I find it cute!
I would totally buy one if I found one.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 21, 2014)

it doesnt matter if they look rediculous our not i like to see people go out of the "norm" of society and do what they want not what society is forcing them to do and Mairah( no offence) is one of them. dont catch that disease BE YOURSELF NO MATTER WHUTUTU GURLRLRLRLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRL


----------



## Mariah (Jun 21, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> it doesnt matter if they look rediculous our not i like to see people go out of the "norm" of society and do what they want not what society is forcing them to do and Mairah( no offence) is one of them. dont catch that disease BE YOURSELF NO MATTER WHUTUTU GURLRLRLRLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRL



Please refrain from speaking to me. I have you on ignore and I suggest you do the same to me.


----------



## Kildor (Jun 21, 2014)

She's asking for advice if it looks "weird" or not, so that means she probably has doubts and feels uncomfortable wearing it because people might think she looks weird.

If you really want to, then go for it. But I suggest wearing those types of hoodies at Anime Cons, or while you're walking on the streets of Japan.

But if you're using it in any other place than Japan, or an Anime Convention, (eg. America) then people will think you look weird.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 21, 2014)

IM NOT TALKING TO YOU IF YO CARE THAT MUCH THEN DONT RESPONF YOURE OBVIOUSLY CRYING FOR ATTENTION GO TO A DOCTOR THEYLE HELP U


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 21, 2014)

Mariah said:


> I'm sure you're capable of finding clothes that you like that don't look ridiculous.


*
Achievement get!
Agree with Maria on something. . Kinda.*


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 21, 2014)

just do what u wanna do lmao


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 21, 2014)

I have a hoodie with a cat on it, but I never realized that it had little bobble thingies on the hood for 'ears' until after I bought it. They look nothing like ears anyway.
 It's up to you though, so if you feel comfortable wearing something like that in public (personally, I wouldn't feel comfortable), then go for it. 

Be yourself and wear what you want to wear.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 21, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> IM NOT TALKING TO YOU IF YO CARE THAT MUCH THEN DONT RESPONF YOURE OBVIOUSLY CRYING FOR ATTENTION GO TO A DOCTOR THEYLE HELP U


Just out of curiosity, is English your first language. . .?
Also do you need a new caps lock key? I'd be happy to give you mine.


----------



## Qwerty111 (Jun 21, 2014)

Mariah is just asking for a flame war.

Over kitty hoodies.

Input: If you really want to wear it, go ahead! It's not obvious that you like a certain anime/Manga if you wear that*. I like the 1st and the 3rd one. I would highly suggest you don't wear it at school, however. They would probably make cat noises and laugh at you and who wants that?

*Unless you wear a nyan cat one


----------



## Naiad (Jun 21, 2014)

Qwerty111 said:


> Mariah is just asking for a flame war.
> 
> Over kitty hoodies.
> 
> ...



I agree with this, school probably isn't the best place UwU 
 I love your signature & the song btw


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 21, 2014)

english is my first language im also fluent in raccoon and camel.

its like 2am here im so tired and im like just so going crazy right now lol in the mornings im usually alot more calmer on my grammaer and splleing

- - - Post Merge - - -

mairah is always attempting to start a flame war im not surprised


----------



## Amyy (Jun 21, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> english is my first language im also fluent in raccoon and camel.
> 
> its like 2am here im so tired and im like just so going crazy right now lol in the mornings im usually alot more calmer on my grammaer and splleing
> 
> ...



then dont give it to her,

and i think the hoodie is cute c:


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 21, 2014)

why do you care?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 21, 2014)

omg im laughing for no reason sorry but really i think something has to be done with her. it's getting old and unnacceptable.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 21, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> english is my first language im also fluent in raccoon and camel.
> 
> its like 2am here im so tired and im like just so going crazy right now lol in the mornings im usually alot more calmer on my grammaer and splleing
> 
> ...



Shush shush little one. Your really no better than her if you make rude remarks at her. Hating people to the point where you yell at them every time you see them post really is just a waste of energy and your time when you could be focusing on yourself.
Seriously though how are you lucky enough to get hyper when your tired, can i have that ability in scho-
*self slap*
Okay back on topic.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 21, 2014)

thats because school is emmotioanly exhausting while camping is super fun it just depends on your environment anyway OMG THAT SUIT IS SUPER CUTE CAN YOU YOU BUY EM ONE? i love that cat suit in the 3rd pic


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 21, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> omg im laughing for no reason sorry but really i think something has to be done with her. it's getting old and unnacceptable.



you're not really helping much either..


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 21, 2014)

YA DONT SAY

- - - Post Merge - - -

YOU KNOW WHO ELSE ISNT HELPING? MY MOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Naiad (Jun 21, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> YA DONT SAY
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> YOU KNOW WHO ELSE ISNT HELPING? MY MOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM



It's time to sleep Izzy  Everything will be better when you wake up. It's 2:00 AM in the good old' state of Cali, so I'm about to head off too,


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 21, 2014)

ok lol my laughter is getting out of control i cnt sleep IM CHOCKING ON MY MIDNIGHT SNACKS

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLWLELELELO HEHEHEHEHHOOHOHOHOOHAHAHA IM SORRY


----------



## Chris (Jun 21, 2014)

Not at all. 

You're 13, it's fine. Heck, my friend is 21 and she has hoodies made to look as if they have lion and panda ears. If you like something there's nothing wrong with wearing it. Something like cat ears isn't even a drastic difference to an item: a lot of people wouldn't even notice it.


----------



## Isabella (Jun 21, 2014)

just wear what you like to wear honestly it might be weird to others but u can't please everyone


----------



## effluo (Jun 21, 2014)

I don't think it's weird. I have wore some pretty oddball things. I have gone out with cat ears and blue hair and I was well over 18 so.. 
If you have any hesitation or your not prepared for someone to possibly make a comment I would hold off. I was never concerned with what others think of me so I wear what makes me comfortable and happy. 
You can always have it to wear at home if you don't want to wear it out. :3


----------



## nekosync (Jun 21, 2014)

kayocalypse said:


> why do you care?



Because I'm thinking of buying a cat hoodie?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 21, 2014)

OOH! BUY ME A PAIR! BUY ME BUY ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lauren (Jun 21, 2014)

Seems cute to me


----------



## Titi (Jun 21, 2014)

Eh. I would say weird, but some people can pull it off. It also depends where you're wearing it at.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 21, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> english is my first language im also fluent in raccoon and camel.
> 
> its like 2am here im so tired and im like just so going crazy right now lol in the mornings im usually alot more calmer on my grammaer and splleing



Whatever the reason, you should probably put some effort into acting a little less crazy and a little more on-topic.


----------



## Aryxia (Jun 21, 2014)

If it makes you happy, then do it. It's not like you're hurting anyone. Just make sure you're prepared for all the snide comments that might come your way.


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 21, 2014)

Mariah said:


> No, you should care a lot about what people think of your clothes. Dress to impress.



Only in certain situations. It's not like she's being interviewed for a job.

I say go for it.


----------



## radical6 (Jun 21, 2014)

Nah they're cute.
Go for it.

But it depends which one you get. Some girls at my school have something like this and they look fine. The 2nd pic might get you some stares though. The third one is normal imo because it reminds me of a T shirt.


----------



## goodra (Jun 21, 2014)

you should get one!

just be careful where you wear it to, or you can wear it with the hood down in certain ocassions

also, know that if you wear it with the hood up you _will_ be stared at. if this would bother you then you shouldn't buy it


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 21, 2014)

i would get it, i think theyre cute. i actually have a very old one that my sister stole from me ages ago so yeah lol
im 22 and i would still wear one  i dont particularly care about what people think, because i also rarely go out. i wouldnt wear it to a formal function or anything, but like going to the store or out with friends would be fine. uvu


----------



## davidfosterwallace (Jun 21, 2014)

If you're _really_ looking to impress, don't forget the striped thighhighs and gaudy skirt. The less it matches the better.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 21, 2014)

Fashion is all about individuality, darling. Life's too short to care for what people may think.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 22, 2014)

wear whatever you make you comfortable.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 22, 2014)

Not exactly my type of style but go wear it if you think it wont bother people.


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 22, 2014)

Yeah, no.

If you question it, dont wear it.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jun 22, 2014)

It's not at all weird, cat goodies are adorable. So are other animals, I have a polar bear one (with ears) that I wear quite regularly. A friend of mine has a dog hoodie too. They look super cute~
If you like them, go ahead and buy one. Express yourself.


----------



## Cou (Jun 22, 2014)

Ehh, it's kinda weird but I guess depends where you live/your area?


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 22, 2014)

look, I am going reply just one more time to this thread
do you like it? if so who cares what anyone else thinks
who cares what I think and who cares what anyone else in this thread thinks
all that should matter is what you think. do you want to wear the hoodie if so go for it
and if you don't then don't wear it simple as that..

​


----------



## emre3 (Jun 22, 2014)

You forgot "AWESOME!" in your poll c;


----------



## katsuragi (Jun 22, 2014)

tbh i don't think people will take that much notice of the hoodie you're wearing and if they do stare or whatever it's kind of a petty thing to pay attention to! personally i think it would be really cute


----------



## Pearls (Jun 22, 2014)

I think they're really awesome! I have a cat jumper with ears on the hood and eyes and a nose on the front


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 22, 2014)

I dont see how itd be weabooish?? why are cat things automatically associated with that??

I dont see how its weird or why anyone would care? most people think those types of things are cute


----------



## Byebi (Jun 22, 2014)

I'd do it in a heart beat yo.


----------



## mob (Jun 22, 2014)

yes, it would be normal. just dont wear it if youre gonna go to a job interview or anything

atleast its not that wonderbolts mlp hoodie lmao


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 22, 2014)

When I was 13 I never wore that stuff lol I did go through the emo phase and everything but I still never wore cat ears on hoodies.


----------



## Improv (Jun 22, 2014)

wear it if you want to be looked at all the time


----------



## saehanfox (Jun 22, 2014)

Those hoodie's just scream "weeaboo" I'm sure it's fine for casual occasions.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 22, 2014)

And it's up to you really??? I just don't get why you need approval from people you don't know


----------



## Capella (Jun 22, 2014)

If I liked cats like you I would wear it.


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Jun 22, 2014)

My first thought was "if you don't mind looking childish" but then I scrolled down and you said you're 13 so I think it would be fine hahahaha. Though you might get embarrassed looking back at it once you're older!


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jun 22, 2014)

It's weird. but honestly who cares? As many people on the thread have pointed out, you should wear what you feel represents your own unique style, without trying to flaunt yourself or conform to peer pressure.


----------



## puppy (Jun 22, 2014)

tbh i would definitely refrain from wearing that
i think with stuff like this you just gotta be prepared for what people are going to say, and if you cant take that, then dont wear it to school because anywhere else people dont really care.
just... dont meow and hiss at people and i think it should be fine though


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 22, 2014)

Wear what YOU want. You like that hoodie? Wear it! If it makes you happy, then wear it.  If you're comfortable when wearing it, then wear it! I mean I've never really liked a lot of "mainstream" fashion (not to sound hipster-ish), I've always stuck with my own style of clothing. If you want to wear something quirky or unique, then do it! I had a fluffy white jacket a while ago and it had small ears on the hood. I got a lot of compliments from various people when I wore it with this floral dress: They said it looked cute! It's good to stand out from the crowd sometimes. I mean we all have our own personal tastes and preferences, you just wear whatever makes you happiest.


----------



## ACNiko (Jun 22, 2014)

That is totally normal. And totally cute.


----------



## xiaonu (Jun 22, 2014)

I think if you're wearing it with normal things like jeans, people don't really take notice to it. And the hoodie design is rather simple, so it doesn't look like a costume, and its very cute. I have some hoodies like this myself, but they are fuzzy, and have no pattern, just ears.


----------



## Aesthetic (Jun 23, 2014)

if you can handle the people saying no irl


----------



## Fia (Jun 23, 2014)

Wear whatever you want to wear, and what makes you happy. I don't see anything wrong with it :3


----------



## Psydye (Jun 23, 2014)

Just a little bit, hardly at all though...besides weirdness makes us who we are anyways.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 23, 2014)

Not at all, I have a gray cat hoodie, but when I ordered it and got it, it was quite big on me, but I did wear it lol It also had a tail on it, except it was a bit annoying when sitting down xD


----------



## rariorana (Jun 23, 2014)

I don't see anything wrong with it. I think they look cute, especially the second to last image that you showed!  I would wear it

Besides, it's not like you'd be wearing your hood up all the time anyway. I think it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## Murray (Jun 23, 2014)

it's only okay if you're name is kat or if you're super kawaii desu~~ but the fact that you are questioning it should say something


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 23, 2014)

Can we lock this thread now/..


----------



## Elise (Jun 23, 2014)

If you feel weird wearing it in public you could always just wear it when you're at home. That's what I have my pikachu onesie for . You could even get a cat onesie to wear around the house, they are so comfortable 

Not that I think you couldn't wear it in public, I wouldn't think it was weird for someone to wear that as long as they're not wearing a matching tail and don't draw whiskers on their face haha. But don't wear it if you feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jun 23, 2014)

Well since I'm 24 and I have a cat ear hoodie I'd say go for it.


----------



## Brad (Jun 23, 2014)

Personally, I wouldn't. But, if you like to wear it, who cares what other people think.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 23, 2014)

If you wanna wear it go ahead, it's definitely acceptable at your age, but I personally would not.
Also keep in mind the audience you're asking this question to consists of mostly weeboos so there will be a biased opinion in your sample.


----------

